# Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

Hey...

...hat irgendwer hier im AB einen Plan wo man in Deutschland, evtl. ja sogar in der Nähe von Dresden, Schwarzbarschbesatz herbekommt!!!

Thx euch im Voraus für jede Art von Hinweis!!!

Tight Lines...

...JNZ


----------



## Syntac (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Für Ottonormalverbraucher nirgends hoffe ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Ich hoffe, nicht nur für Otto Normalverbraucher nicht, sondern überhaupt nicht. 
Und ich hoffe, dass das Verbot nicht einheimische Fischarten zu besetzen, konsequent geahndet wird.


----------



## Syntac (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Servus Ralle, 

als "Nicht-Ottonormalerverbraucher" sehe ich hier lediglich Produktionsbetriebe mit geschlossener Kreislaufanlage an. 

VG, Harry


----------



## reno ateportas (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Vermutlich würden die den Winter auch nicht überleben


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Ist mir klar, Harry. Theoretisch auch in Ordnung. 

Praktisch die Eintrittskarte für fremde Arten in unsere Gewässer. Sei es durch übersehene Exemplare beim Ablassen des Zuchtteiches oder dadurch, dass Hinz und Kunz sich beim Züchter jeden x-beliebigen Fisch lebend kaufen können.


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Oha...irgendwie hatte ich soetwas erwartet...das sind eig. keine Antworten auf meine Frage aber gut. Es schwimmen genug Fische in unseren Gewässern die von Natur aus nicht hier her gehören...u.a. Zander, Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Wels, Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling...alles Fische auf die wohl keiner von euch als Angelfisch verzichten will!!! Diese Fische dürfen auch sehr wohl besetzt werden...teilweise nur nicht in Wildgewässer...was aber durchaus trotzdem vorkommt. Wenn ich mir jedoch mein privates Angelgewässer mit z.B. Regenbogenforellen oder Saiblingen besetze hat da keine Fischereibehörde der Welt was dagegen...wie das mit Schwarzbarschen ausschaut würde ich erfragen wenn es hier evtl. sinnvolle Antworten auf meine Frage gibt!!! Zwischen einem privaten Fischteich und einem Wildgewässer gibt es nämlich himmelweite Unterschiede...


----------



## Syntac (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Da gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei diese Kreislaufanlagen normaler Weise schon "dicht" sind. 
Hier kommt aber wieder der Faktor Mensch ins Spiel, der dann doch wieder ein paar unter der Hand verkauft, um ein paar Euro`s extra zu machen. 
Wie eben in so vielen Bereichen - einen wirds immer geben, der sich nicht dran hält. 

Grüße


----------



## Syntac (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*



JNZ schrieb:


> Oha...irgendwie hatte ich soetwas erwartet...das sind eig. keine Antworten auf meine Frage aber gut. Es schwimmen genug Fische in unseren Gewässern die von Natur aus nicht hier her gehören...u.a. Zander, Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Wels, Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling...alles Fische auf die wohl keiner von euch als Angelfisch verzichten will!!! Diese Fische dürfen auch sehr wohl besetzt werden...teilweise nur nicht in Wildgewässer...was aber durchaus trotzdem vorkommt. Wenn ich mir jedoch mein privates Angelgewässer mit z.B. Regenbogenforellen oder Saiblingen besetze hat da keine Fischereibehörde der Welt was dagegen...wie das mit Schwarzbarschen ausschaut würde ich erfragen wenn es hier evtl. sinnvolle Antworten auf meine Frage gibt!!! Zwischen einem privaten Fischteich und einem Wildgewässer gibt es nämlich himmelweite Unterschiede...



Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Antwort schreiben. Aber dann definiere doch mal bitte Deine himmelweiten Unterschiede?

Hier wird mal wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Auf der einen Seite der Kormoran verteufelt und als nicht einheimische Art angesehen, dann aber nach neuen Fischarten schreien, mit der Begründung, Forellen waren auch irgendwann mal nicht heimisch. 

Ich frage mich, wie die Anglerschaft auf die Grundelplage zu sprechen wäre, wenn diese sagen wir mal nen Meter bei 20 Pfund erreichen würde |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*



JNZ schrieb:


> Oha...irgendwie hatte ich soetwas erwartet...das sind eig. keine Antworten auf meine Frage aber gut. Es schwimmen genug Fische in unseren Gewässern die von Natur aus nicht hier her gehören...u.a. Zander, Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Wels, Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling...alles Fische auf die wohl keiner von euch als Angelfisch verzichten will!!!
> 
> Karpfen verdrängen die Schleie und sind bei übermäßigem Besatz eine Katastrophe für jedes natürliche Gewässer. Graskarpfen und Regenbogenforelle dürfen nicht ohne Genehmigung ausgesetzt werden. Die Gewässer in denen Graskarpfen keinerlei schädlichen Einfluß haben, kannst Du an den Fingern Deiner Hände abzählen. In den anderen verrecken sie entweder nach kurzer Zeit oder schädigen die Unterwasserflora nachhaltig. Regenbogenforellen haben die geographischen Rassen der Bachforelle fast überall verdrängt, diese werden nun mit gebietsfremden Bachforellen ergänzt was eine Verarmung der genetischen Vielfalt der Bachforelle mit sich bringt. Der Wels hat sich in vielen Gewässern als Schädling erwiesen und die Bestrebungen den Bestand einzudämmen sind meist erfolglos. Blaubandkärpfling und Sonnenbarsch sind durch verantwortungslose Angler und Besitzer von Privatgewässern !in vielen Gewässern zur Seuche geworden. Bachsaiblinge sind Nahrungskonkurrenten der Bachforelle und haben dort wo sie nicht natürlich vorkommen, einen ähnlichen Effekt wie die Regenbogenforelle.
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt hast Du hier nur sehr sinnvolle Antworten bekommen, Du kannst das wohl nur nicht einordnen.

Natürlich darfst Du, juristisch und je nach Gesetzeslage des jeweiligen Bundeslandes, in Dein geschlossenes Privatgewässer einsetzen was Du möchtest.

Du darfst sogar den Wasservögeln auf Deinem Gewässer verbieten, den Laich der Schwarzbarsche zu verbreiten. 
Ob die sich um dieses Verbot kümmern, lassen wir mal offen.

Es gibt da noch so eine kleine Nebensächlichkeit, die nennt sich Verantwortung.


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

@syntac: Junge, Junge...habe ich irgend etwas über den Kormoran geschrieben!?? Ich glaube nicht!!! Wenn Grundeln gute Angelfische wären hätten sicher die wenigsten Angler etwas gegen ihre Anwesenheit...dafür würde ich meinen Arsch verwetten. Der Schwarzbarsch ist definitiv ein guter Angelfisch und deshalb angeltechnisch durchaus interessant!!! Es werden in Deutschland auch Streifenbarsche gezüchtet...unter anderem in der Teichwirtschaft der Fischereibehörde und in einigen anderen Teichwirtschaften.

@ralle: ich gebe dir prinzipiell recht in dem was du da sagst aber ich glaube du sprichst da nicht vielen Anglern aus der Seele...wenn der Karpfen aus Deutschland verbannt würde...aber dann !!! Und wie wäre das erst mit dem Zander!?

Der Schwarzbarsch hält sich zwar in unseren Gewässern, reproduziert sich aber nicht großartig zwecks zu kaltem Wasser. Mit der Klimaerwärmung wird sich das früher oder später sowieso geklärt haben da der Schwarzbarsch gegenüber unserem Flussbarsch einfach der dominantere, aggressivere Fisch ist...und er wird auch so seinen Weg zu uns finden denn das steht übrigens bei Wikipedia darüber... 

"Die Heimat der Schwarzbarsche liegt im östlichen Nordamerika, im Gebiet des Sankt-Lorenz-Strom, der Hudson Bay und des Mississippi River.  Dort lebt er über felsigem Untergrund in Seen und Flüssen.  Schwarzbarsche wurden vom Menschen nach Europa eingeführt und kommen  heute in den Niederlanden, Dänemark, Südfinnland in einigen Seen in  Deutschland südlich der Donau vor." 

Wie es ausschaut sind sie schon da...und wenn das Klima sich ändert werden sie boomen...aber das dauert noch ein paar Jahre:g


----------



## Tigersclaw (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Das nenn ich doch ma ne disskussion .

@JNZ: Müsstest einfach ma die Fischereibetriebe anrufen (Kreba/Neudorf usw) oder den Ermisch aus Neustadt.. die haben meist besatzfische. Ob schwarzbarsche.. keine ahnung.

@Konkurenz/dominate Neozooen: das mit Karpfen/Schleie is schon mehrfach hier disskutiert worden. 
Jedoch muss ich nach meinem Erkenntnissstand wiedersprechen, das die Regenbogenforelle die Bachforellen verdrängen. Ich hab mich ma mit einem aus unserer fischereibehörde genau über dieses Thema unterhalten. Seiner Meinung nach ist die Bachforelle bei natürlicher Gewässerstruktur die konkurentsstärkere Art (er hatte auch was von verschiedenen Untersuchungen gesagt). Sobald sich aber Gewässerstruktur beeinflußt wird, kann es zu einer verschiebung Richtung Regenbogen kommen.

aber wir haben da ja paar experten im forum..

zum thema zander: hmm ich bin mir recht sicher das der Zander ne heimische Art ist ..

@Schwarzbarsche in Europa: das sind alles besetzte Seen. Ich weiß nicht was es für Untersuchungen gibt,was Fortpflanzung und Dominanz angeht. Ohne diese zu kennen, würde ich trotzdem abraten, neue Arten in unsere Gewässer zu setzen. Wir haben schon genug Probleme mit Neozooen/Neophyten


----------



## Syntac (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*



JNZ schrieb:


> Der Schwarzbarsch ist definitiv ein guter Angelfisch und deshalb angeltechnisch durchaus interessant!!! Es werden in Deutschland auch Streifenbarsche gezüchtet...unter anderem in der Teichwirtschaft der Fischereibehörde und in einigen anderen Teichwirtschaften.
> 
> @ralle: ich gebe dir prinzipiell recht in dem was du da sagst aber ich glaube du sprichst da nicht vielen Anglern aus der Seele...



Zum Glück ist das auch nicht das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Prinzipiell war das ganze auch nur ein Gedanke von mir der hier aber gleich auf Unmut zu stoßen scheint, also...bevor es hier sinnlos wird fasse ich mal zusammen...fremde Arten in heimische Gewässer zu besetzen ist böse, unvernünftig und unerwünscht. 

Auf der einen Art kann ich eure Befürchtungen verstehen auf der anderen Art glaube ich das aus meinem Gewässer keine Schwarzbarschepidemie ausbrechen wird...denn: Wasser zu kalt ---> die Barsche werden sich nicht reproduzieren können ---> somit können auch keine Enten Laich verschleppen!!! Das Fische aus meiner Teichanlage in ein Wildgewässer auf dem Wasserweg gelangen ist eher unmöglich.

Egal jetzt...wie es ausschaut ist mir das eh zu kompliziert um die halbe Welt zu fahren um Schwarzbarsche zu besorgen.

@Claw: Schwarzbarsch bei Ermisch erhältlich ---> negativ bzw. sündhaft teuer wenn er die extra besorgt. 
Zwecks Z-Fisch...ich habe mal gelernt das der Zander ursprünglich nur in Ost- und Nordeuropa vorkam...durch Besatzmaßnahmen aber auch in Mitteleuropa eingebürgert wurde...was ich ja persönlich super finde...!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Naja, das ist halt ein sehr empfindliches Thema. 

Klar wurden und werden fremde Arten bei uns eingeschleppt und/oder ausgesetzt. 

Einige gehen einfach ein, weil sie keine geeigneten Lebensbedingungen finden, andere ( und dazu gehört z.B. der Zander) etablieren sich, stellen keine Gefahr dar und sind sogar eine Bereicherung.
Aber wenige werden invasiv und zu einem echten Problem. Schau Dir nur an, was Silberkarpfen in den USA anrichten.

Die Krux ist dass niemand, auch der schlaueste Professor nicht, die Auswirkungen voraussehen kann. 

Es geht ja auch nicht nur um die Art an sich. Fremde Arten können neue Krankheiten einschleppen oder bestehende mutieren lassen. Denk nur an die Krebspest die es ohne fremde Krebsarten nicht geben würde. 

Was die Grundeln und Deinen Hintern angeht, würdest Du den wahrscheinlich behalten können. Aber glaubst Du im Ernst dass man dann auch nur einen anderen Fisch fangen könnte?

Und was die Verbreitung aus einem gschlossenen Gewässer angeht,die Natur findet *immer* einen Weg. Früher oder später. 

Nix für ungut, wenn ich da so strikt reagiere, aber das Thema finde ich extrem wichtig.


----------



## Tigersclaw (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

@Zander: hmm bei meinen Fischbuch "Atlas der Fische Sachsens" steht bei zander autochton.

bei fishbase steht bei deutschland auch "native" also "eingeboren, einheimisch"

machst mich echt unsicher.. bisher dacht ich das der Zander sogar in mitteleuropa sein Hauptvorkommen hat


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

@ralle: alles wird gut...#6

@claw: du erst wieder...|supergri...in meinem Buch steht Ost- und Nordeuropa und hier wiederrum steht was von östlich der Elbe...wäre quasi bei uns heimisch aber im restlichen Dtl. nicht...(!??)...what ever...vielleicht werden wir ja schon zu Osteuropa gezählt...!!!


----------



## thomsen3 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

wurde nicht erst kürzlich ein schwarzbarsch im rhein bei nrw gefangen..???

hatte es doch hier im board gelesen...

da stand auch, dass die bei strassbourg besetzt wurden.

also ist eh nur noch ne frage der zeit bis die sich deutschland weit verbreitet haben..oder??? 

das passt jetzt nicht ganz zur frage vom TE, aber wollte den ganzen gegnern dieser fische nur damit sagen, dass der zug dann eh schon abgefahren ist.

denke ich mir mal so, als jemand der null ahnung von gewässerbewirtschaftung hat


----------



## Gardenfly (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*

Da komme ich mal wieder mit den alten Max von Borne: der hat damals Forellenbarsche und einige Schwarzbarsche nachgezüchtet und überall wo er hinkam ausgesetzt . 
Aber sie sind verschwunden, weil es bei uns einfach zu kalt ist Aussetzen ist nicht nur Faunenverfälschung, sondern auch Tierquälerei da nicht Artgerecht gehalten.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da komme ich mal wieder mit den alten Max von Borne: der hat damals Forellenbarsche und einige Schwarzbarsche nachgezüchtet und überall wo er hinkam ausgesetzt .
> Aber sie sind verschwunden, weil es bei uns einfach zu kalt ist Aussetzen ist nicht nur Faunenverfälschung, sondern auch Tierquälerei da nicht Artgerecht gehalten.


 
Gegenprobe:
In Süderopa kommen sie nun in vielen Gewässern vor.
Sollte also wirklich an der Themperatur liegen.

Warum möchtet Du sie in deinem Teich haben ? 
Kann mir aber schon denken warum, mal etwas anderes.

Leider scheint das ein menschlicher Gundzug zu sein, will nicht behaupten ich sei früher anders gewesen.


Lass es, fahr lieber dort hin wo sie schon vorkommen.
Das ist für alle besser.(Händler ausgenommen)


----------

